# what car comes stock with the bosch 044 fuel pump



## pdogg (Nov 11, 2004)

like the title what car comes stock with the bosch 044 or 040 pump i need to get one and my parts house does not no what car it came with


----------



## turbo_20v (Nov 1, 2007)

911 turbo... Thats a way expensive way to track them down though. I'm not sure what else they were used on.


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: what car comes stock with the bosch 044 fuel pump (pdogg)*

The part number is 0580254044.
Beware of fakes, they usually have a lighter shade of blue color on the negative terminal and have a shiny polished look.
Bosch 044 Fuel Pump


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (turbo_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_20v* »_911 turbo... Thats a way expensive way to track them down though. I'm not sure what else they were used on. 

I believe they were only used on the 930 Turbo


----------



## pdogg (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: what car comes stock with the bosch 044 fuel pump (pdogg)*

bump


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Or you can just buy one from me. Ive got a few here on the shelf.


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Or you can just buy one from me. Ive got a few here on the shelf.

do the have the clamps to clamp the pump to the under side of the car like the walbro unit for the 044 too?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
I believe they were only used on the 930 Turbo

technically, the 930 *IS* a 911







semantics, i tell ya.....


----------



## pdogg (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i have an account at a parts store where i get a great price on all things vw or i would buy it from u i just am not sure what car it came from


----------



## pdogg (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: (pdogg)*

bump


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (pdogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdogg* »_i have an account at a parts store where i get a great price on all things vw or i would buy it from u i just am not sure what car it came from

We already told you what car it came on...
Porsche 930 Turbo
I think 1979-1989


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: what car comes stock with the bosch 044 fuel pump (tekstepvr6)*

actually a darker shade of blue instead of the light blue and the body is shiney like you said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: what car comes stock with the bosch 044 fuel pump (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_The part number is 0580254044.
Beware of fakes, they usually have a lighter shade of blue color on the negative terminal and have a shiny polished look.
Bosch 044 Fuel Pump

is jayracing selling fakes??


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: what car comes stock with the bosch 044 fuel pump (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_
is jayracing selling fakes??

A few of my friends have ordered these pumps from Jayracing and they do not appear to be fake. Sorry if my post was confusing or mis-leading.
Here is a post from honda-tech detailing the differences.


_Modified by tekstepvr6 at 5:11 PM 1-27-2008_


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: what car comes stock with the bosch 044 fuel pump (tekstepvr6)*

Sorry to jack your thread but is the 044 pump pretty quiet? Was looking at the Walbro pump but would pay a little more for something quiet.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: what car comes stock with the bosch 044 fuel pump (tekstepvr6)*

good ,I got two from him







but havent started up the engine yet


----------

